# Who's got the highest mileage on their brute?



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

Who's got the most miles and what year is your brute? 
I was hunting down a long logging road that had mile markers and got think'in my bike was about $10 000 cdn. So that means when I hit 
10 000 miles it will have costed me $1 per mile plus gas and repairs, pricey but worth every dollar.
I'm sure I don't have the most miles but I'll get it started,
2007 BRUTE- 4873 kms that's 3027 miles


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not bad Godsmack. My 06 just turned 2700 miles.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey thats not fair! yall trail riders r gona whoop us mud riders in miles. ill look 2morrow and tell yall what i have


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha I got 477 going on 3k lol


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I got 440 lol


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

1350 Miles on mine


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine is an 06 with 607 miles, you guys might have more but ours are harder! :rockn:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have 605 on my 2010 and 95% of it is mud and water ridding the other 5 is the house and between holes


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I got 2800 on a 06 650i and alot of hard miles it im not to nice to it sometimes if you know what i mean lol and some pricey ones too.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

08 650i and today has exactly 900 miles on it. Wish i lived in Montana the father-n-law drives his quad legally to work...guess you can do that when there's only ten people in the state:drive:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol hell i think my chevy has better gas mileage than my brute tho! i have 750 miles and 290hrs on my 07 750


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

06, 2992 as of yesterday.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

trailmaker said:


> 08 650i and today has exactly 900 miles on it. Wish i lived in Montana the father-n-law drives his quad legally to work...guess you can do that when there's only ten people in the state:drive:


 Hey now I'm from Montana and my family ride there bike's all over town too!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

seem to remember another post. one of our Canadian friends had a buddy over the pond with over 10k miles.Legal on the roads though.....I'm at 28 miles 3rd engine.....Frankenquad


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

1850 miles


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> seem to remember another post. one of our Canadian friends had a buddy over the pond with over 10k miles.Legal on the roads though.....I'm at 28 miles 3rd engine.....Frankenquad


I know a guy from Greace that now has over 17,000 miles on his 08 and its the original engine. Its his work vehicle. Drives it all day evey day on the roads. Gusmx5 is his name on another site I visit.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I know a guy from Greace that now has over 17,000 miles on his 08 and its the original engine. Its his work vehicle. Drives it all day evey day on the roads. Gusmx5 is his name on another site I visit.


 WOW :bigeyes::bigeyes:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> WOW :bigeyes::bigeyes:


Yeah....that what I said. He even showed us a shot of his odometer.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

2730 miles alls good..


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

man I got 288 miles on my 08 I cant believe these quads are getting over 2,000 miles that pretty darn good! I will be able to give my bike to my boys that arent even born yet haha so I can buy me a new brute when they get old enough to start riding.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

When I traded my 06 650 in it had 5668 miles! Now my 08 750i I got on trade has 980 miles, huge difference in power too thanks to the fuel injection.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

My 2006 brute I just got rid of had 5500. My new 2009 Rincon has 1167, my 2003 Rincon had exactly 6000 when I got rid of it, wish I would have tried for 10,000 on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

hows that rincon runnin?


----------



## SteveR (Sep 7, 2013)

Just stumbled across this thread and figured I would post mine. 2010 650i, just shy of 22000 km. I think it's around 219XX. Original motor. Due for rear intake valves though.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

22,000 KM =13,670.16 miles Not bad!


----------



## gorr (Jul 15, 2013)

4172 miles on my 05. Rebuild at 3500 miles due to timing chains.....


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I have over 8,100 on mine but i also trail ride


----------



## 03lb7dmax (Feb 19, 2016)

met a guy with a grizzly had over 90,000 miles on it no joke he drove it everyday


----------

